# Liberals getting their panties in a wad



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Remember our in house liberal who thought the best place for political information was the Huffington Post? Well, they are the enemy of those of us who hunt.
I have been trying to find an article that I read just lately about the anti-second amendment people and how they have been changing their names to try improve their image and appeal to more conservative people. I forget the exact number, but it was something over 300 articles they have had on the Huffington Post since 2006. They are the enemy.



> West Wing creator Aaron Sorkin today gave Sarah Palin both barrels over her US TV reality show, accusing the contender for the 2012 Republican presidential nomination of shooting an animal "for political gain".
> Sorkin, writer of the recent Facebook movie The Social Network, also accused the Fox News contributor of making a "snuff film" after the latest episode of Sarah's Palin's Alaska featured the politician going hunting with her father and shooting a caribou.
> He described Palin as "deranged", a "witless bully" and a "phony pioneer girl". He also said The Learning Channel, the US cable network, "should be ashamed of itself" for broadcasting her "truly awful reality show".
> Sorkin was responding to a post on Palin's Facebook page in which the former governor of Alaska reacted to criticism of Sunday's episode by accusing her detractors of hypocrisy: "Unless you've never worn leather shoes, sat upon a leather chair or eaten meat, save your condemnation."
> ...


----------



## vtrons (Feb 14, 2008)

Sarah Palin was participating in a LEGAL activity enjoyed by millions of people around the world.
Michael Vick was engaged in an ILLEGAL activity.

It's too bad that Aaron Sorkin refuses to acknowledge the difference, and instead turned it into a political issue.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

vtrons said:


> Sarah Palin was participating in a LEGAL activity enjoyed by millions of people around the world.
> Michael Vick was engaged in an ILLEGAL activity.
> 
> It's too bad that Aaron Sorkin refuses to acknowledge the difference, and instead turned it into a political issue.


Actually I am happy one of them went off the deep end. It showcases that they run on emotions and not reason. Every time a guy like this opens their mouth it's another dozen votes for the conservative, perhaps thousands when they have the national stage.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

> It's too bad that Aaron Sorkin refuses to acknowledge the difference, and instead turned it into a political issue


What's too bad is he's the rule rather than the exception. Views anywhere near center are the kiss of death in the industry, and virtually every move Hollywood makes is politically motivated


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

speaking of lib's. 2 have seen to have dissapeared from here :roll:


----------



## vtrons (Feb 14, 2008)

Please correct me if I'm wrong, but, didn't John Kerry take the time to buy a complete cammo outfit and go hunting whilst on a presidential campaign?

Mr. Sorkin must have been out of town for that one.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

yes he did and i'm quite sure he felt as stupid in that for a photo opp. as i would in a tux. :thumb:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

bearhunter said:


> speaking of lib's. 2 have seen to have dissapeared from here :roll:


who might that be? :withstupid:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

So Ryan how are you feeling since your messiah has shown himself to be a dismal failure. The last we talked you were sort of gloating. Do you still have that same attitude now? Obama, Pelosi, and Reid have made America much more conservative than McDuffus could ever have accomplished.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I gotta give you credit, Ryan. Gone for over a year (as far as we know :wink: ) and your first post was _NOT_ in the political forum......

....It was your second


----------

